# Purple Theraband?



## Harpman (Feb 27, 2013)

Hey has anyone ever seen purple/ burgundy Theraband? My wife is a physical therapist and I just go this 25 ft length of really thick Theraband that is a purple/ burgundy color. It's much thicker , and not as wide as other band that I have.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

It might be a product called "Resist-A-Band". I know that their heaviest gauge is Purple. Worked good too. Flatband


----------



## Harpman (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks, I'm new to this. I haven't even made my first frame yet. There is sooooo much info, I'm don't know where to start.


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

Theraband doesn't have purple in its range of colours, but if it stretches and it contracts quickly then it's good. 

Since you're new, welcome to the world of slingshots...


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

Welcome to the forum man.

Also I think if you prefer longer lasting flats maybe that "resist-a-band" is your thing.


----------



## Thistle (Jan 4, 2013)

Harpman said:


> Hey has anyone ever seen purple/ burgundy Theraband? My wife is a physical therapist and I just go this 25 ft length of really thick Theraband that is a purple/ burgundy color. It's much thicker , and not as wide as other band that I have.


I thought I saw someone with purple bands once. Can't remember where since I've been filtering through reams of info. Brain is about to crash and burn. But I'd love to know what you've got there! *You think you can upload a picture???*

If I remember where I saw the band set-up, I'll give a shout out.


----------



## Harpman (Feb 27, 2013)

Here is the roll. It is about an inch narrower than TharaBand.


----------



## Thistle (Jan 4, 2013)

Harpman said:


> Here is the roll. It is about an inch narrower than TharaBand.


Thanks for uploading and showing that. What I saw was actually closer to purple than burgundy. I'm going to go crazy trying to remember.

What you've got there looks nice tho. Certainly worth exploring. Hopefully the guys here can help give some tips on how to get the best use out of it. If it's heavy gauge, I'd go with a tapered band set.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Send me a foot and I'll let you know.


----------



## Bob at Draco (Feb 18, 2013)

Check with the wife person and see if she knows what it is. I would really like to know.


----------



## Harpman (Feb 27, 2013)

Hey Flipgun, you have any Theraband gold, or silver? Interested in trading couple of feet for a couple of feet?


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Harpman said:


> Hey Flipgun, you have any Theraband gold, or silver? Interested in trading couple of feet for a couple of feet?


I don't have any linear feet TBG, but I have some cuts and some stock to cut bands from. I will be glad to send you what I have for what ever you want to send back. I will be frank. I don't like it. I prefer McMaster-Carr latex. so if that is agreeable to you, shoot me your snailmail and I'll get it out in the next shortly.


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Flatband said:


> It might be a product called "Resist-A-Band". I know that their heaviest gauge is Purple. Worked good too. Flatband


I searched for Resist-a-band. Probably it is the band because I found a purple color there.

Just not sure if it is their strongest. I did not find any information about the thickness of those bands.

http://www.isokineticsinc.com/category/resistaband


----------



## Thistle (Jan 4, 2013)

DaveSteve said:


> Flatband said:
> 
> 
> > It might be a product called "Resist-A-Band". I know that their heaviest gauge is Purple. Worked good too. Flatband
> ...


Yup. THAT looks more like what I saw banded up on a slingshot. Still don't remember who or where I saw that posted.


----------



## Harpman (Feb 27, 2013)

Well I have the answer. The company is called Rep-Band, the color is Plum, and the part number is A518015. Plum is their strongest band.


----------



## Thistle (Jan 4, 2013)

Harpman said:


> Well I have the answer. The company is called Rep-Band, the color is Plum, and the part number is A518015. Plum is their strongest band.


 :thumbsup: Cool. Looking forword to you and flipgun trying this stuff out. Let us know.


----------



## Bob at Draco (Feb 18, 2013)

Thistle said:


> Harpman said:
> 
> 
> > Well I have the answer. The company is called Rep-Band, the color is Plum, and the part number is A518015. Plum is their strongest band.
> ...


Will you give us a personal evaluation when you do?


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Its a shame that they seem to only be latex free... not that there isn't a major difference in it, but I prefer latex bands.. and would have like to know the comparison of this companies bands... unless I missed something in my quick search, and am mistaken that they don't make latex versions of these bands.

LGD



Harpman said:


> Well I have the answer. The company is called Rep-Band, the color is Plum, and the part number is A518015. Plum is their strongest band.


----------



## Harpman (Feb 27, 2013)

As far as I know they only have non latex bands.


----------



## Harpman (Feb 27, 2013)

Ok I measured the bands I have; the plum is .016
The blue is; .013
The green is; .011
Compared to;
TB green .008
And TB blue; .011

It seems to me that the green is a little stiffer than the TB green. But I don't have any shooting experience...yet.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I received the plum band from Harpman today. I had to do bunch of running around with the Missus and did not get around to trying out a band set of it until late. I have bad news. It is my opinion that this stuff is not very good for our purposes.

I have a 31" draw. I cut a set 8.5" long on a 20x15 taper. When I attached it to the frame I had 8" inch working length. It would only draw to 26" about a factor of 3. When I got to that it was like pulling on a string. Absolutely no give. Also. it is pretty slow. I suppose if one were to cut to 1/3 of their draw that it would do for plinking or a trainer for a kid. So in conclusion, I cannot recommend this band. I don't imagine the other colors are going to perform any better but surprises happen all of the time and Harman is sending me 2 other colors. I will try cutting them longer with a sharper taper to see if it make any difference.

Stay Tooned! :thumbsup:


----------

